# Cannondale for $900?



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i have been saving up for a tandem. mostly because next summer The Girl will be old enough to ride in the chariot. The Boy should be off training wheels by then (thought about taking them off last week), but i dont think he will be ready for anything over 6-10 miles. We can get in about 5 now, but thats usually with many stops at parks and ice cream shops. The Wife has stated she doesn't wanna pull the chariot, nor a trail-behind bike. so i thought going tandem with child stoker kit and pulling the chariot would get us longer rides. i would captain, The Boy would stoke, The Girl would be in the chariot, and The Wife wold be on her own bike.

1) is this crazy talk?
2) any other viable options?
3) cannondale MT tandem for $900? has xt. might try be able to get the guy down to $800
4) if i take the wheels off and put the car seats down could i get it home in my saturn vue?


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

:mad2: I just posted a long and hopefully what would have been helpful post, but it's not there!  Perhaps it wasn't all the brilliant after all..... :idea: :blush2: I'll see how much of it I can remember. I always think "I should write this in notepad and copy and paste my post, cuz too often I get burned." But I seldom do.  

First I think It's a great idea. If the bike is in good shape and fairly new, I don't think $900 unreasonable. There is a site that helps value used tandems, but I can't remember the name. Try googling Used tandem bike resale values or search craig's list for similar bikes. And I wouldn't be afraid to offer $750 or $800. It can't hurt.

It appears you have the chariot already, so that's a no brainer. Hook it in the back of the tandem and go. You won't set land speed records, but you will generate lots of smiles.

Regarding a kid stoker kit, they aren't cheap, but the boy will have fun. I took a little different approach with my grandson. I didn't want to shell out the $$$ for the kit, and finding a used on takes time. He wanted to ride as soon as he saw the bike, so I rigged up a footrest. He was a little disappointed he couldn't pedal, but that went away as soon as we got going. It cost about $10, and takes about 5 min to put on, if that. This way I just take off the foot rest when me and the wife want to go out for a nice sunset coffee run.

Can't tell you about fitting into a Vue. I got a Honda Odessey and it fits as is.

Good luck, check out the values, and don't be afraid to go for it. Your boy will be the envy of the neighborhood kids. And try picking him up as school.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Nevermind. Sold. 
Sad panda


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Doh!


----------

